# Shadow Box to Hide ugly Electric panel box



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi All
I had a super ugly panel box in my attached garage converted to a family room.
I designed a plan in Google Sketchup 8 see attached plan. Please see attached photos of completed Shadow box. I used pine lumber and pine interior plywood. I finished it in Red Oak Stain and satin Polyurethane. I cut all mortise and tenon joints with my router and router table. Now I have a nice shadow box and it hides the not so pretty electrical panel. If you have any questions or I left something out please let me know.
Thanks
Roxanne:yes2:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice job, Roxanne.


----------

